# Giant TCR Comp from Performance Bike?



## sfrider (Jun 5, 2003)

Has anyone seen or bought a Giant TCR Composite frame or complete bike from Performance Bike? I know they carry Giant - I saw some bikes last time I was in there. Will they order frames or bikes from Giant that they don't have in stock? I am hoping to get a TCR Comp frame or complete bike and use a 20% off coupon ( I think they may only aloow 10% off on a complete bike but hopefully 20% on the frame). Anyone bought a TCR Comp from them?


----------



## thegood (Feb 27, 2004)

*TCR Comp 1 from Performance*



sfrider said:


> Has anyone seen or bought a Giant TCR Composite frame or complete bike from Performance Bike? I know they carry Giant - I saw some bikes last time I was in there. Will they order frames or bikes from Giant that they don't have in stock? I am hoping to get a TCR Comp frame or complete bike and use a 20% off coupon ( I think they may only aloow 10% off on a complete bike but hopefully 20% on the frame). Anyone bought a TCR Comp from them?


I got my 2004 TCR Comp 1 from Performance. I paid $2000 and change (including tax) for the complete bike...I do happen to know the store manager, so I was able to get a nice discount. When I bought mine over a month ago, they were retailing for $2599. I'm a MTB'er and I didn't want to get new shoes/cleats, so Performance bought back the stock road pedals from me (this helped me get the price before tax to just over $1900). Also, I didn't care for the stock saddle, so they swapped out the saddle for a San Marco Aspide Arrowhead w/ Ti rails at no charge. Overall, I was extremely satisfied with my experience at Performance. Plus I got back $200 Performance dollars, which I plan on using toward the purchase of the new Niterider Cyclone HID lights for this year's 24 Hours of Snowshoe. You should definitely join the buyers club if you plan on purchasing it from Performance. This is my first road bike, and I think it totally rocks (but I really don't have anything to compare it to). Good luck with your purchase.

Oh yeah, they did have to order mine...it took about 2 weeks to get. Mine came with a Dura Ace rear derailleur (everything else is Ultegra). I was in the store the other day, and the ones they had on the showroom floor also had D/A rear derailleurs.


----------



## sfrider (Jun 5, 2003)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the response. Which Performance did you go to? Do you know if they honor the 20% coupon codes for bikes? I think I read somewhere that they will give you 10% off a complete bike if you have the 20% coupon. Also, do you know if they can order just the TCR Comp frame?



thegood said:


> I got my 2004 TCR Comp 1 from Performance. I paid $2000 and change (including tax) for the complete bike...I do happen to know the store manager, so I was able to get a nice discount. When I bought mine over a month ago, they were retailing for $2599. I'm a MTB'er and I didn't want to get new shoes/cleats, so Performance bought back the stock road pedals from me (this helped me get the price before tax to just over $1900). Also, I didn't care for the stock saddle, so they swapped out the saddle for a San Marco Aspide Arrowhead w/ Ti rails at no charge. Overall, I was extremely satisfied with my experience at Performance. Plus I got back $200 Performance dollars, which I plan on using toward the purchase of the new Niterider Cyclone HID lights for this year's 24 Hours of Snowshoe. You should definitely join the buyers club if you plan on purchasing it from Performance. This is my first road bike, and I think it totally rocks (but I really don't have anything to compare it to). Good luck with your purchase.
> 
> Oh yeah, they did have to order mine...it took about 2 weeks to get. Mine came with a Dura Ace rear derailleur (everything else is Ultegra). I was in the store the other day, and the ones they had on the showroom floor also had D/A rear derailleurs.


----------



## thegood (Feb 27, 2004)

I got my bike at the Performance in Rockville, MD. I don't know about the coupons. I think that they can get just the frames because I saw a Giant composite frame on display sometime last year.


----------



## travis200 (Oct 29, 2002)

The Performance shop here in Campbell, CA had a TCR 1 with all Ultegra a while back. Haven't been in the store in a while so not sure what they have now. But they do carry complete bikes.


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

I joined team performance first,then got my fuji from them. Took a few weeks because they had to order but he gave it to me for the next week sale price.03 Marseille,$1099.


----------



## samrac (May 19, 2003)

*giant tcr*

recently purch'd tcr comp 2 from a Performance in maryland. On sale for $1850. Club performance will give you an additional 10% off in "performance dollars". I used this for a flite deck!!

A caveat - Performance does not stock these bikes. They can order them but require that you pay up front. Upon delivery (about 2 -3 weeks), they will let you ride the bike and decide whether you want to keep. If you decide against the purchase, they will refund your money.

I had an extremely positive experience. The mechanics even worked with me to get the various adjustments corrected (Performance does not normally do this).

The bike is really amazing. 

THIS WEEKEND (4/3-4) IS A "DOUBLE" points weekend for club performance members. This could give you 20% back in performance dollars. I am not sure whether this applies to bikes or special orders.

good luck


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*Does their lifetime satisfaction guarantee apply?*



samrac said:


> recently purch'd tcr comp 2 from a Performance in maryland. On sale for $1850. Club performance will give you an additional 10% off in "performance dollars". I used this for a flite deck!!
> 
> A caveat - Performance does not stock these bikes. They can order them but require that you pay up front. Upon delivery (about 2 -3 weeks), they will let you ride the bike and decide whether you want to keep. If you decide against the purchase, they will refund your money.
> 
> ...


That would be the best part of getting it from Performance. If it's like everything else they sell they will take it back for any reason no matter how long you've had it. That could come in handy if you ever broke it.


----------



## BigFloppyLlama (Apr 5, 2004)

Just picked up a TCR Composite 2 from my local Performance (Redwood City, CA). They actually had two of them in stock and I took the medium as it fit best. Price was $1850 but I bought it during the double points weekend, so I now have $370 credit to my performance account. I know two of the managers there, and they let me ride it for as long as I wanted before buying. Despite being part of a larger chain of stores, it definitely has a smaller bike store feel to it.


----------



## sfrider (Jun 5, 2003)

*thanks*

Thanks for the response. I am in Mill Valley.  Does the Redwood City Performance have any TCR 1's, TCR 0's, or frames? I went to the Performance Bike up here and they don't have any TCR Comps besides a small TCR 2. I am hoping to get a medium Comp 1 or Comp 0, or just the frame. They can order it but their prices are so high and you have to buy ti before you order. I actually almost ordered one on double points weekend but their policy on double points was only the standard 10% on bikes and frames (on the flyer). You are lucky if you actually got the double points.



BigFloppyLlama said:


> Just picked up a TCR Composite 2 from my local Performance (Redwood City, CA). They actually had two of them in stock and I took the medium as it fit best. Price was $1850 but I bought it during the double points weekend, so I now have $370 credit to my performance account. I know two of the managers there, and they let me ride it for as long as I wanted before buying. Despite being part of a larger chain of stores, it definitely has a smaller bike store feel to it.


----------



## BigFloppyLlama (Apr 5, 2004)

sfrider said:


> Thanks for the response. I am in Mill Valley. Does the Redwood City Performance have any TCR 1's, TCR 0's, or frames? I went to the Performance Bike up here and they don't have any TCR Comps besides a small TCR 2. I am hoping to get a medium Comp 1 or Comp 0, or just the frame. They can order it but their prices are so high and you have to buy ti before you order. I actually almost ordered one on double points weekend but their policy on double points was only the standard 10% on bikes and frames (on the flyer). You are lucky if you actually got the double points.


They didn't have the TCR 1's or 0's, but they did have have a frame for sale. I can't remember the exact price (possibly aroung $1500), but it was the TCR Composite 1 (blue accents, carbon steerer on the fork).


----------

